# Why do people think that getting muscles helps with getting girls?



## johnnydeep222 (Apr 21, 2019)

Muscles don't matter. I can bench like 250 lbs. which isn't a lot, but in 8th grade I could only bench about 60 lbs and was supper skinny. I got girls easily as fuk back then(attractive, blonde 8,9/10s) and now I can't even get average looking women. Pretty much only obese women; plus my sister(who is plus size and can't get guys herself) and mom think that I am "handsome." Besides that, I don't get $h!t. In 8th and 9th grade it was the opposite and I was skinny as fuk. Attractive 7/8/9s would ask me out or give me attention on a daily basis.

My face got a ton more masculine as the years passed and my jaw changed. I think all this was for the worst tbh. The changes in my facial structure may be why I don't get any girls anymore. More than likely though, its because of increased competition and dating apps not because my looks changed. 

Not saying that lifting weights makes things WORSE, but it does not make them BETTER..


----------



## androidcel (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## johnnydeep222 (Apr 21, 2019)

And no, I am not chubby or anything. I am 5'10@ 165 lbs. and pretty muscular. In the 8 and 9th grade I could get 9/10 blondes, now just seem to get whales (I am talking OBESE, not overweight) and ugly chicks.


----------



## fobos (Apr 21, 2019)

Because it will. Body pics on Tinder will get you laid if your face isn't sub 3. Look at @ZyzzReincarnate Tinder experiment


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 21, 2019)

gymcelling does help only if your face meets the minimum threshold

other than that its ogre


----------



## wellthatsucks (Apr 21, 2019)

The less you are average facially the more detrimental and off putting it can have in your overall appearance. And vise versa


----------



## androidcel (Apr 21, 2019)

fobos said:


> Because it will. Body pics on Tinder will get you laid if your face isn't sub 3. Look at @ZyzzReincarnate Tinder experiment


----------



## fobos (Apr 21, 2019)

androidcel said:


> View attachment 43584


He could easily fuck a sub 5 with his body


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 21, 2019)

No muscles for your below average face.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 21, 2019)

Why not?
It has only made my life better.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Apr 21, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> my sister(who is plus size and can't get guys herself) and mom think that I am "handsome."


Mirin tbh


----------



## jefferson (Apr 21, 2019)

You're in grade 8 lmao of course you think this. In grade 8 girls want some cute little skinnyfag. For the rest of us who aren't children it doesn't work like that.

The #1 most important thing you get from lifting is the change in your shoulder to waist ratio. This is especially noticeable on roids because the delts respond very well to gear. If you naturally have broad shoulders and a small waist you won't benefit from lifting nearly as much.

edit: alright reread, you aren't in grade 8, but still in hs. Things are different once you get a bit older.


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 21, 2019)

Girls like skinny guys 
Women like mucular guys


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 21, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Girls like skinny guys


Girls like skinny muscular guys


FatmanO said:


> Women like mucular guys


Women like muscular skinny guys


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 21, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> Girls like skinny muscular guys
> 
> Women like muscular skinny guys


Yes but none of those prefer skinny skinny guys over guys with muscles


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 21, 2019)

Muscle will help until a certain point where you hit diminishing returns. Slightly above natural capabilities (think Connor Murphy, Superhero Physique in Avengers movies) will have _a lot _of mass appeal, but as soon as you surpass that point and begin to have cartoonishly unnatural upper body proportions like this guy it will become a detriment.

Basically, if you aren't roiding you don't have to worry about hitting the ceiling


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 21, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yes but none of those prefer skinny skinny guys over guys with muscles


lol yes they do

they prefer skinny-skinny high psl face guy over average psl face muscular guy





women dont categorise guys by their muscle mass, they categorise them by face, height, frame and dick. muscles are JUST a bonus on top of everything else(your bones + ur dick, not muscle tissue). thats why gymcelling is somewhat cope if you're above average or under average. its cope in the sense it won't make up for those 4 things i listed. but if all those are around *average, *then you can become "above" average by gymcelling. unironically most people on this site fall into the category of "around average" so gymcelling would help most in my opinion. but praising gymcelling as a means to all looksmaxing is autism


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 21, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> lol yes they do
> 
> they prefer skinny-skinny high psl face guy over average psl face muscular guy
> 
> ...


Yeh but we are talking out of the reach I meant bodywise only not face

Ofc most guys here should talk to women if they are about average or focus on social skills cause I for some see some severly lacking


----------



## androidcel (Apr 21, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> women dont categorise guys by their muscle mass, they categorise them by face, height, frame and dick.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 21, 2019)

freakofnature said:


>


Dick theory confirmed?


----------



## Zeta ascended (Apr 21, 2019)

Gymcelling has it's benefits if your going from skinnyfat (like me), skinny or fat(@blackoutwhitein) to lean and muscular and neck training is legit. But the coping has to stop, these gymcels think they can be short, ugly, bald and framecel and think that adding 30 pounds of muscle is all they need to ascend. That's why I stopped worrying about gym and focus more on *FACE.*


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 21, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yeh but we are talking out of the reach I meant bodywise only not face



You were the one who said "Yes but none of those prefer skinny skinny guys over guys with muscles. " If all else is equal (face first and foremost), then yes, they prefer lean muscular guy over skinny-skinny guy, but this is something that I've said in my previous post as well. This is not what I'm arguing. You just keep putting importance on muscles and "looking big", looking "not skinny" where in reality its so irrelevant compared to your bones for sexual success. Basically you're still redpilled to the grave and have this AlphaDestiny mindset where you just wanna "look swole" and "hold frame brooo" etc etc. when in reality girls will wet their pussies over some high inhib cringy brick head chad and think you're an overcompensating tryhard gymcel in comparison


----------



## kobecel (Apr 21, 2019)

Gymcells rule the world


----------



## jefferson (Apr 21, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Dick theory confirmed?


Dick theory is law


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 21, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Dick theory confirmed?


guys 5'11 twink, hyper NT and drowns in more pussy than all the gymcels in the world combined. has insane voice, big head, big dick and high psl face. all you need tbh. no muscle can compensate for lack of this guys voice, bran chemistry and face









your oneitis hears that accent and voice and creams himself right on that instant


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 21, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Girls like skinny guys
> Women like mucular guys


and neither want you


----------



## Deleted member 1182 (Apr 21, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Dick theory is law


This. what in the world could dicklets use muscles if they have a microdick? it never begun


----------



## FatmanO (Apr 21, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> You were the one who said "Yes but none of those prefer skinny skinny guys over guys with muscles. " If all else is equal (face first and foremost), then yes, they prefer lean muscular guy over skinny-skinny guy, but this is something that I've said in my previous post as well. This is not what I'm arguing. You just keep putting importance on muscles and "looking big", looking "not skinny" where in reality its so irrelevant compared to your bones for sexual success. Basically you're still redpilled to the grave and have this AlphaDestiny mindset where you just wanna "look swole" and "hold frame brooo" etc etc. when in reality girls will wet their pussies over some high inhib cringy brick head chad and think you're an overcompensating tryhard gymcel in comparison


Yeh but chads are rare, and so are guys with good bodies (bones included). Women preffer both and supply is low.


Sean O'Aspie said:


> and neither want you


Your opinion deosent mean shit to me lol


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 21, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yeh but chads are rare, and so are guys with good bodies (bones included). Women preffer both and supply is low.
> 
> Your opinion deosent mean shit to me lol


your avatar is extremely low t my friend, pelase cchange it


----------



## 712127 (Apr 21, 2019)

jefferson said:


> ou're in grade 8 lmao of course you think this. In grade 8 girls want some cute little skinnyfag. For the rest of us who aren't children it doesn't work like that.
> 
> The #1 most important thing you get from lifting is the change in your shoulder to waist ratio. This is especially noticeable on roids because the delts respond very well to gear. If you naturally have broad shoulders and a small waist you won't benefit from lifting nearly as much.
> 
> edit: alright reread, you aren't in grade 8, but still in hs. Things are different once you get a bit older.



bingo


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 21, 2019)

Zeta ascended said:


> That's why I stopped worrying about gym and focus more on *FACE.*



Staying in shape w/ good diet and gym helps reduce facial bloat tremendously, especially if you are baby faced and/or skinnyfat (as you said). Imo it's one of the ways to improve your face (and basically everything else in your life, given all the other physical and mental benefits). I would argue diet is more important in the grand scheme of things but at the end of the day, if you're looks*maxxing, *going to the gym is almost always one of the requirements to max out your psl.


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 21, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Muscles don't matter. I can bench like 250 lbs. which isn't a lot, but in 8th grade I could only bench about 60 lbs and was supper skinny. I got girls easily as fuk back then(attractive, blonde 8,9/10s) and now I can't even get average looking women. Pretty much only obese women; plus my sister(who is plus size and can't get guys herself) and mom think that I am "handsome." Besides that, I don't get $h!t. In 8th and 9th grade it was the opposite and I was skinny as fuk. Attractive 7/8/9s would ask me out or give me attention on a daily basis.
> 
> My face got a ton more masculine as the years passed and my jaw changed. I think all this was for the worst tbh. The changes in my facial structure may be why I don't get any girls anymore. More than likely though, its because of increased competition and dating apps not because my looks changed.
> 
> Not saying that lifting weights makes things WORSE, but it does not make them BETTER..


Show face please.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> guys 5'11 twink, hyper NT and drowns in more pussy than all the gymcels in the world combined. has insane voice, big head, big dick and high psl face. all you need tbh. no muscle can compensate for lack of this guys voice, bran chemistry and face
> 
> View attachment 43610
> View attachment 43608
> ...



fuark, mogs me hard


----------



## Deleted member 1383 (Apr 21, 2019)

Eskimo said:


> gymcelling does help only if your face meets the minimum threshold
> 
> other than that its ogre


Exactly. If you have at least a psl 5.5 face and already a broad collar bones and a narrow hip bone you should gymcel and it will give you max. 1 psl point. If this doesn't apply to you gymceling is useless.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Exactly. If you have at least a psl 5.5 face and already a broad collar bones and a narrow hip bone you should gymcel and it will give you max. 1 psl point. If this doesn't apply to you gymceling is useless.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 21, 2019)

twink with jb appeal > roidcel with post wall roastie appeal

just lol at the retards spouting bullshit like "high T"


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

dotacel said:


> twink with jb appeal > roidcel with post wall roastie appeal
> 
> just lol at the retards spouting bullshit like "high T"


but muh high t broo


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 21, 2019)

Going to the gym will give you a SMV boost no denying it. You need a minimum face and height threshold to be a chad and to escape gymceldom meme.

Seems like a coping mechanism for lazycels to not go to the gym tbh ngl fr srs buddy boy boyo mang lad. Many standardscels

Even gymcelling is determined by genetics to a large extent.

Anyways I believe you should do everything and anything that can increase your SMV. Not gymcelling for such a reason is autistic, you can’t change your face as easily as your muscles of your body. You can’t be blamed if you tried it all.

There’s more advantages to gymcelling as well.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Going to the gym will give you a SMV boost no denying it. You need a minimum face and height threshold to be a chad and to escape gymceldom meme.
> 
> Seems like a coping mechanism for lazycels to not go to the gym tbh ngl fr srs buddy boy boyo mang lad. Many standardscels
> 
> ...



*"angry, balding, turbomanlet curry" its over*


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 21, 2019)

impure666 said:


> but muh high t broo


muh FIGHTING SUCCESS BROOOO


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 21, 2019)

impure666 said:


> *"angry, balding, turbomanlet curry" its over*


There’s no helping your lack of wanting to help yourself boyo.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> There’s no helping your lack of wanting to help yourself boyo.


im gymcelling. its unlikely i'll ever ascend tho


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 21, 2019)

johnnydeep222 said:


> Muscles don't matter. I can bench like 250 lbs. which isn't a lot, but in 8th grade I could only bench about 60 lbs and was supper skinny. I got girls easily as fuk back then(attractive, blonde 8,9/10s) and now I can't even get average looking women. Pretty much only obese women; plus my sister(who is plus size and can't get guys herself) and mom think that I am "handsome." Besides that, I don't get $h!t. In 8th and 9th grade it was the opposite and I was skinny as fuk. Attractive 7/8/9s would ask me out or give me attention on a daily basis.
> 
> My face got a ton more masculine as the years passed and my jaw changed. I think all this was for the worst tbh. The changes in my facial structure may be why I don't get any girls anymore. More than likely though, its because of increased competition and dating apps not because my looks changed.
> 
> Not saying that lifting weights makes things WORSE, but it does not make them BETTER..


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 21, 2019)

impure666 said:


> im gymcelling. its unlikely i'll ever ascend tho


I’m proud buddy boyo I am proud. Now time for LL and a hair transplant or a hair system hope ur on smth for ur hair loss.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> I’m proud buddy boyo I am proud. Now time for LL and a hair transplant or a hair system hope ur on smth for ur hair loss.


im 5'2, leg lengthening wouldn't really help my situation. also im quite young and saving up that kind of money will take time


----------



## her (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 21, 2019)

impure666 said:


> im 5'2, leg lengthening wouldn't really help my situation. also im quite young and saving up that kind of money will take time


How old?


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> How old?


16, its unlikely i'll grow as i had early puberty. my doctor confirmed it, its possible i'll grow but its really unlikely. lets say i grow to 5'5, i'll still be a turbomanlet. making it futile


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 21, 2019)

impure666 said:


> 16, its unlikely i'll grow as i had early puberty. my doctor confirmed it, its possible i'll grow but its really unlikely. lets say i grow to 5'5, i'll still be a turbomanlet. making it futile


For LL it depends on proportions buddy boy. Likely u won’t grow? Idk where you live but if it’s the west like go depression and ask say it’s ur height and or just ask for gh. How tall are ur parents what’s ur predicted height?

Put pressure on ur parents if u have to.

Also balding?


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> For LL it depends on proportions buddy boy. Likely u won’t grow? Idk where you live but if it’s the west like go depression and ask say it’s ur height and or just ask for gh. How tall are ur parents what’s ur predicted height?
> 
> Put pressure on ur parents if u have to.
> 
> Also balding?


yes


----------



## her (Apr 21, 2019)

impure666 said:


> 16, its unlikely i'll grow as i had early puberty. my doctor confirmed it, its possible i'll grow but its really unlikely. lets say i grow to 5'5, i'll still be a turbomanlet. making it futile


don’t give up buddie, pressure your parents and doctor to get you hgh, 5’2 isn’t normal. if the doctor don’t prescribe you hgh you should take a look at the heightmaxxing thread and get some peptides.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> For LL it depends on proportions buddy boy. Likely u won’t grow? Idk where you live but if it’s the west like go depression and ask say it’s ur height and or just ask for gh. How tall are ur parents what’s ur predicted height?
> 
> Put pressure on ur parents if u have to.
> 
> Also balding?


my dad is 5'5-6. my mum is 4'10-11. my sisters are around 5'10 maybe shorter. my brother is 5'6.
the reason im not close to their height is because im premature and born late. doesn't even help my IQ. I legit have learning difficulties. inbred on top of that, i had no fucking chance, no matter how hard i try, i keep failing doesn't help being lazy and drained all time. im from england btw


her said:


> don’t give up buddie, pressure your parents and doctor to get you hgh, 5’2 isn’t normal. if the doctor don’t prescribe you hgh you should take a look at the heightmaxxing thread and get some peptides.


link the thread


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 21, 2019)

impure666 said:


> my dad is 5'5-6. my mum is 4'10-11. my sisters are around 5'10 maybe shorter. my brother is 5'6.
> the reason im not close to their height is because im premature and born late. doesn't even help my IQ. I legit have learning difficulties. inbred on top of that, i had no fucking chance, no matter how hard i try, i keep failing doesn't help being lazy and drained all time. im from england btw
> 
> link the thread


Dude u can’t be born premature and late I believe.


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> Dude u can’t be born premature and late I believe.


my mum was middle aged when she had me


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 21, 2019)

impure666 said:


> my mum was middle aged when she had me











The Ultimate Guide for Heightmaxxing (Closed Plate Oldcel Method Included)


Preface: Many members here are young and want to increase their height. And I have been asked by many about peptides. I will attempt to write a comprehensive thread on what are my findings are so far. Disclaimer: This guide is completely experimental so I am not responsible for any thing that...




looksmax.org





U mean ur parents had u at a later age and you were born prematurely not born premature late (contradiction).


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> The Ultimate Guide for Heightmaxxing (Closed Plate Oldcel Method Included)
> 
> 
> Preface: Many members here are young and want to increase their height. And I have been asked by many about peptides. I will attempt to write a comprehensive thread on what are my findings are so far. Disclaimer: This guide is completely experimental so I am not responsible for any thing that...
> ...


yes, its 2amn over here. forgot to me that tbhngl. im postmaxxing rn. my aim is to get 1k by the end of the week


----------



## AspiringChad (Apr 21, 2019)

impure666 said:


> yes, its 2amn over here. forgot to me that tbhngl. im postmaxxing rn. my aim is to get 1k by the end of the week


JFL time to go sleepmaxx if u want those precious mm’s of height and might help u not remain vertically challenged boyo bud lad buddy


----------



## impure666 (Apr 21, 2019)

AspiringChad said:


> JFL time to go sleepmaxx if u want those precious mm’s of height and might help u not remain vertically challenged boyo bud lad buddy


i didn't sleep a couple of nights back. im just ldar'ing tbh


----------



## Autist (Apr 21, 2019)

*FACE IS EVERYTHING *


----------



## SeiGun (Apr 21, 2019)

impure666 said:


> im 5'2, leg lengthening wouldn't really help my situation. also im quite young and saving up that kind of money will take time


HGH or over.
5'2 really can affect you even in career, it can made u low status.
i work with a contractor before, we hire other third world foreign worker cause its cheap, there is a pattern, most worker we got from the agents is significantly shorter, the jobs is low paid and high effort
most taller one got easier and higher pay job from other places. usually if there is a taller one, my boss will made him to take higher responsibility and get more paid. Just LOL there is a worker with doctor degree, but he is short, he got low paid.
its over for manlet tbh, swallow the height pill


----------



## Lankybruh (Apr 21, 2019)

That’s because it does. Assuming you have a good frame and are actually socially active. Don’t expect just cuz you’re ripped. A random girl is gonna come and sit on your dick just cuz lol


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 21, 2019)

It really doesn't. You need height,frame, roids and a face that meets the minimum. Most gymcels who ascend, are tall, with godlike frames.


----------



## BornAgainChad (Apr 22, 2019)

Because people have the misconception that masculinity is all that's needed to be a chad.


----------



## Cretinous (Apr 22, 2019)

its pretty ironic that those pictures people keep posting of the ultimate example of a "gymcel" (like birdface man) actually did really well in tinder experiments some autists ran on lookism


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 23, 2019)

LooksmaxxingDream said:


> Show face please.


This


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 23, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> its pretty ironic that those pictures people keep posting of the ultimate example of a "gymcel" (like birdface man) actually did really well in tinder experiments some autists ran on lookism


I thought he failed. Do you have any links?

I ve run a tinder experiment recently with this guy











The results were mediocre. He got likes. But not that many. There were a few good looking ones. But they weren’t particularly interested in him. None messaged him first


----------



## Cretinous (Apr 23, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> I thought he failed. Do you have any links?
> 
> I ve run a tinder experiment recently with this guy
> 
> ...








0.5/10 gymcel is slaying on Tinder


https://incels .me/Thread-LifeFuel-Tinder-Experiment-Ugly-gymcel-gets-hot-Tinder-matches-Spicy-thread-GTFIH-14475 what is your excuse?




lookism.net


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> HGH or over.
> 5'2 really can affect you even in career, it can made u low status.
> i work with a contractor before, we hire other third world foreign worker cause its cheap, there is a pattern, most worker we got from the agents is significantly shorter, the jobs is low paid and high effort
> most taller one got easier and higher pay job from other places. usually if there is a taller one, my boss will made him to take higher responsibility and get more paid. Just LOL there is a worker with doctor degree, but he is short, he got low paid.
> its over for manlet tbh, swallow the height pill


it has consumed me. no need to swallow it. tfw short and low IQ.


----------



## kobecel (Apr 23, 2019)

0.5/10 gymcel is slaying on Tinder


https://incels .me/Thread-LifeFuel-Tinder-Experiment-Ugly-gymcel-gets-hot-Tinder-matches-Spicy-thread-GTFIH-14475 what is your excuse?




lookism.net


----------



## impure666 (Apr 23, 2019)

kobecel said:


> 0.5/10 gymcel is slaying on Tinder
> 
> 
> https://incels .me/Thread-LifeFuel-Tinder-Experiment-Ugly-gymcel-gets-hot-Tinder-matches-Spicy-thread-GTFIH-14475 what is your excuse?
> ...


"stacey" jfl. ded srs slayer


----------



## Rimcel (Apr 23, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> 0.5/10 gymcel is slaying on Tinder
> 
> 
> https://incels .me/Thread-LifeFuel-Tinder-Experiment-Ugly-gymcel-gets-hot-Tinder-matches-Spicy-thread-GTFIH-14475 what is your excuse?
> ...



18 matches (most are subhuman) is not exactly what I would call slaying


----------



## Cretinous (Apr 23, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> 18 matches (most are subhuman) is not exactly what I would call slaying



hey i didnt call him a slayer. I just said he did really well. At least a few of those broads are stupid hot and yet basement dwellers insist that muscularity does nothing for sexual attraction. Does anyone really believe the same birdface individual with a skinny fat 150lb body does even half as well? I sure as fuck don't.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 23, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> hey i didnt call him a slayer. I just said he did really well. At least a few of those broads are stupid hot and yet basement dwellers insist that muscularity does nothing for sexual attraction. Does anyone really believe the same birdface individual with a skinny fat 150lb body does even half as well? I sure as fuck don't.



they dont believe either, need to just find copes cuz gymcelling takes effort naturally and too high inhib for roids


----------



## BornAgainChad (Apr 23, 2019)

Cretinous said:


> 0.5/10 gymcel is slaying on Tinder
> 
> 
> https://incels .me/Thread-LifeFuel-Tinder-Experiment-Ugly-gymcel-gets-hot-Tinder-matches-Spicy-thread-GTFIH-14475 what is your excuse?
> ...


He doesn't look too bad. He isn't a chad facially by any means, but his face isn't incel-tier. This just goes to show that a pretty nice bod can be a great halo if you are a normie.


----------

